
Doctors Without Borders: Blogging from the Field - michael_nielsen
http://msf.ca/blogs/
======
michael_nielsen
Original poster here: the photo blog is a good place to start:
<http://msf.ca/blogs/photos/> Many of these blogs are remarkable, though, and
I thought they fit HN character really well.

